# Colors



## Plaj83 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello everyone

I really hesitate between two colors for my TTS, white glacier or gray daytona ...

It is difficult because in concession I never saw a TT Daytona

Can you help me in this choice, using your opinions, I still have a week to change my config ...

Thank you


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Plaj83 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I really hesitate between two colors for my TTS, white glacier or gray daytona ...
> 
> ...


I was in the same position when ordering my car, I was confident in the white until I saw the Daytona grey version. I'm so glad I went to see the grey version that day, it looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Plaj83 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I really hesitate between two colors for my TTS, white glacier or gray daytona ...
> 
> ...


My original intention was to have a white one but I then saw Daytona Grey and fell in love. I am very glad that I chose the Daytona - looks great, pops in various light, is (relatively) easy to keep clean and looks very classy - but it's all a matter of personal taste. I can confidently say that you won't be disappointed with either.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I have Daytona and love it, but white is good too.

Grey is easier to keep clean than white, and IMO it looks better when its clean. But white stands out more, your car will be noticed more, but grey is more under the radar.

So if you want the car to stand out, and you want to wash it a lot, pick white  if you want the opposite, pick grey :lol:


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

And If you want grey and still stand out pick nano :wink: :lol:


----------



## se9boy (May 21, 2017)

Daytona for me.... I do also like Nano and there seem to be less about in that colour.


----------



## Plaj83 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thank you very much for your answers, this confirms me in my first idea.
I do not change my order, it will stay in Daytona.
Good day to all.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

These were actually the colours I initially went for with my TTS (White was on the order sheet in the end)
i changed the colour to Ara blue last minute and don't regret that decision.

If I was able to Spec Nardo Grey i would have.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If you're still undecided then are a few other colours here to consider .... :lol: 
http://gtcarlot.com/colors/Audi/All/


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

A grey or special silver will add a bit more class compared to a standard "free" white which are everywhere these days.

Saying that, some cars actually look great in white such a the new BMW 3 series M sport.


----------



## addman (Jul 6, 2011)

Plaj83 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I really hesitate between two colors for my TTS, white glacier or gray daytona ...
> 
> ...


I have an Ibis white Audi TTS Roadster Black edition, I didn't really have much of a choice in choosing the colour as the car was the correct spec in very low mileage 12k 2011 plate when I bought it second hand. I take it at a lot of Audi TT shows and tbh it doesn't get much notice compared to the metallic blue derivatives of the Mk 1, 2 and MK3 TT's they seem to get all the attention and given a choice of colours I would choose the metallic blue. I looked at a Daytona Grey TTRS myself before the TTS and loved the colour however the car itself was a bit tired so didn't buy it in the end. The white doesn't seem to shine anywhere near as much as the metallic colours especially the blue when polished.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Plaj83 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I really hesitate between two colors for my TTS, white glacier or gray daytona ...
> 
> ...


It's a question only you can answer, but since you asked ... I think Daytona is really a bit dull on the TT and doesn't do the lines of the car many favours. I see a TTS in that colour nearly every day going the opposite way and I often don't even notice it... Glacier White looked good on a mk2 but doesn't suit the mk3 IMO. My preferred colours for the mk3 are floret silver (obviously), suzuka grey, nardo grey, solar orange and vegas yellow. Don't like blue on the mk3 at all... am going to have suzuka grey on my mk3 RS next year, although the caty (sic) red is growing on me... but you chose what YOU want fella


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

At the end of the day the colour is what you want and like. Go to a few dealers and have look, or look at some of the great photographs that members have taken.....just saying!


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

I,m with MP on this one. I too found Daytona grey rather dull as it also conceals the TT,s lovely flowing lines. However I would opt for ibis white as I am of the opinion it shows the cars angular shape at its best. Its £595 cheaper, tends to hide the scratches, and easy to touch in stone chips being a flat colour. And from a safety issue easier to spot in the dark.
On the downside it shows the dirt more than other finishes. So you will be cleaning it regularly. But at least it will encourage you to do it!!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I had Daytona on my Mark 1 and have Glacier on my Mark 3. Daytona is superb but Glacier shows off the lines of the TTS better if you ask me and has a real sense of class. Can't go wrong with either option.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Daytona is a gorgeous colour but I think you would only choose it once. 
Invisible repairs are impossible and I found every time I drove my grey I would always come home with another stone chip added to my collection.


----------



## Plaj83 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello
You're scaring me now!
I do not know what to do ;(


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Are you going for Black Edition with black wing mirrors or normal edition with the S aluminium mirrors?

If Black then go white if normal aluminium then go Daytona like me. 

As middle ground between the two then Floret silver is nice but not sure it suits the TTS imho, more for the normal S line really.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Daytona definitely. I wanted to get the white one but once I saw that in my town 90% of white TT's were driven by women. That kinda decided it for me :lol:

If you can fork up extra money for Daytona then definitively do it! You won't be disappointed.  
*However heed the warning from the guy above me!!! That color is magnet for dirt and debris!!!*
I swear to god, that paint amplifies any scratch by x20. The car is never clean.
I went for the "Floret Silver". Its a good compromise for someone who likes "light colors". Looks great and the color compliments the black grill and darker wheels a lot. Looks like R8 junior. :lol: 
Floret Silver is also:
1. Amazing when it comes to dirt. I once went from Slovenia to Switzerland and to North of Germany (over 890miles one way!!) easily 4 layers of highway & snow dirt. Looks like it just left the showroom. NO JOKE!!

2.Scratch "tolerant". As far as the paint scratching goes I had a scrape incident in my building's garage. Given the circumstances it could look worse.

P.s- Full disclosure I don't have TTS I have S-line 2.0tfsi Quattro Automatic. OK ChadW is right...Floret Silver is not a "typical" TTS color which to me ( and acc. to many Audi promo materials) is: Tango Red or Ara Blue...
But to be honest neither is Daytona. So dont feel restricted by anything. See what you like. Im sure which ever one you chose you will be happy.


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

My current MK2 is in Daytona and I pick my new Mk3 Daytona up next week. I love the colour, my MK2 is 6 years old and I've never noticed it showing up scratches or anything else any more than any other colour car I've had. I love how it looks when it's sunny (ok, so that's not very often here  ) and I always glance back at it when I park it. I did hesitate about colours for a while when I ordered my new one but I'm glad I went for Daytona again. I recently sold my MK2 and people were literally falling over themselves wanting to buy it. Colours are and will always be a personal choice, so I'd say go with the colour you initially thought you wanted to go for and you won't be disappointed. Anyway, you can always go for a different colour when the Mk4 comes out      

Once you go for your first TT, every other car you try afterwards just doesn't compare. So enjoy whatever colour you go for. You'll love it!


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Daytona it was for me. It's by far the best colour you can pick (as long as you keep it clean!) I also wanted the red seats and I think it's pretty much the best combination you can pick. Too many white ones. My previous TTS mk2 was white and it's just a bit boring because there is so many. Although saying that, Daytona is going that way now... next time I'll be going to Vegas yellow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

Be brave get a Viper Green one!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Java green is beaut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

